# Visa for mother in law!!!



## suzieq (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi
Can anyone help 
My Husband has been offered a job and we will be moving out to Dubai soon. Can my husband sponser his mum for a visa the same way and at the same time as me and the kids as she will be moving with us. Is there an additional cost? She is 76!!

Thnaks


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

This is how I believe it works for sponsoring parents.
You now can sponsor 1 parent (until recently it had to be both)
BUT
You can sponsor 1 parent if the other has passed away or they are divorced

You must have a min salary of (I think), 7000 per month.
The parent must have a medical test and have health insurance.

You must prove to Dept Naturalisation that there is a humanitarian issue, that requires her to be sponsored.
You also need to get a letter from your embassy saying that hubby is her sole carer/dependant

I believe there is a 5,000 dh guarantee that will be returned if she leaves/passes away

The residency is only valid for 1 yr, and has to be renewed each year (or she will be deemed an illegal and fined)

I guess it is all about proving that he is the oNLY person able to care for her 

Hope this helps a little


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

you also have to provide Private Medical Insurance which often the stumbling blog as most companies won't offer insurance to older people.


----------



## suzieq (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks sgilli3
Very helpful information as i have had many different views.
Geordie do you know how much medical would cost if it is offered? and does the residency depend on her getting the insurance? so no insurance no residency?
Thanks


----------



## suzieq (Apr 26, 2008)

Sorry forgot to ask where do I go for more information UAE embassy in london?


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

suzieq said:


> Thanks sgilli3
> Very helpful information as i have had many different views.
> Geordie do you know how much medical would cost if it is offered? and does the residency depend on her getting the insurance? so no insurance no residency?
> Thanks



yes no insurance, no visa. I can't see the Embassy being of much help to be honest with you. I have a friend who brought her mother over with her and no problems arranging residency.


----------

